# Severum laid eggs no partner???



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

sorry maybe this a dumb question... will fish lay eggs without a mate? never thought so but my severum is guarding eggs. Whats up??


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

No? It's possible it might have crossed.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes they will. The eggs just won't be fertilized


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

My severum "Buddy" is the tank boss of 2 angels, 4 rainbowfish, 3 denisonii barbs and 2 BN plecos. I thought Buddy was a male but was wrong. My first thought was they are the angels eggs, but Buddy is the one guarding them. I decided to google it and read they can lay eggs but wont be fertilized. Feel bad she's guarding eggs that won't hatch.


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Should I take the eggs out of the tank she is getting pretty aggressive toward the other fish? What should I do with the eggs if I do?


----------

